

Boston/Cambridge HN meetup - brlewis
http://anyvite.com/events/home/pypehqiqsd

======
brk
I'll plan to be there, provided I don't end up on a trip to some random place.

~~~
brlewis
Cool. I look forward to meeting you.

------
desigooner
can the location be changed to say a decent bar around cambridge or boston?

~~~
brlewis
This is a before-webinno gathering where food is the primary consideration. Do
you have a bar in mind that serves good food?

